# Abidjan: The Lagoon City



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

More tower shots..











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3284/2521207742_4216ec1ca7_b.jpg












http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2079/2177600004_60216b5850_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_iuETcgrwpbk/SrsxvB2mYTI/AAAAAAAAAD0/4IeIi6uE1xs/s720/P1010713.jpg

To the diplomat quarter









http://lh6.ggpht.com/_iuETcgrwpbk/SrtCryjD_iI/AAAAAAAAARM/x85Ci5HP-Ho/s912/P1020107.jpg





​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

At the Market











http://lh5.ggpht.com/_iuETcgrwpbk/SrtD8pjj9mI/AAAAAAAAASU/P1Vxo14O1nA/s912/P1020140.jpg


Autoroute










http://lh6.ggpht.com/_v6Pa7amEBIk/SccbMPaaUXI/AAAAAAAACIo/zT7EJ7uTIvw/s912/DSC_5097.JPG












http://lh3.ggpht.com/_v6Pa7amEBIk/SccbTDav5OI/AAAAAAAACJo/uIKf77B-ouA/s912/DSC_5121.JPG​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_K1fGiGib_fw/SsYbvHQ2kzI/AAAAAAAAAag/pPX5uWU9XYQ/s800/_DSC1707.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Alas, The Lagoon Itself




























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

No Closer than Our Ancestors...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Future Ahead


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Fro and to.. 










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4140/4940778919_c5a030d932_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

CRAE UMOA BANK


















*
TEYLIUM OFFICE BUILDING*










*VILLA NEPTUNE*










*VERSUS BANK*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

MARCORY, ABIDJAN

Marcory Residentiel by Cedric Favero, on Flickr














299


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Wide Pavements Common for Abidjan*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Treichville's Market From On High...










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4030/4338828307_57cf932192_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lagoon Fog


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gas Tanker Plowing Towards The Renouned Port..










http://i.imgur.com/0rvrOyV.jpg


Patrick Okonkwo Adebayor competing in Ivory Coast’s Strongest Man competition










​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tours On Lagoon Moss..








All by Amar Chobita​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*by night*
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*pic by Manu RG*










http://i.imgur.com/CTt0vLI.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2804/4249564894_a8d8d7240f_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abidjan*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Autoroute*​
















13


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Under nightlights*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/zyLQgQ8.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/4fxbbgE.jpg?1


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/38mWuuJ.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/SwRubCj.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

panoramio​


----------

